# belt change



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

How many hours of labor should I pay for getting my 2 belts replaced along with my ac idler pulley and tensioner if I have all the parts??


----------



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

my shop lets me bring in all my parts.. i dont trust my self with engine belts and its also about 10 degrees outside... so does nayone know how long this should take?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You could do it; it's not that hard. You have to remove the intake duct and the radiator cover and use a tensionser tool. It took me about 20 minutes. Add another 5-10 minutes since I didn't change either tensioner, only the belts. Could have been quicker but I was talking with my neighbor while I was doing it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Super easy job.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

But to answer your question, they should not charge you for more than one hour's labor. I would suggest asking a buddy who maybe more mechanically inclined to guide you through it.


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

I just replaced my belts once I got the parts took 10 minutes at most? Then replaced my tensioner pulley the next day in 5 minutes, with removing the first belt and replacing it.
Any competent mechanic should be able to do it in less than an hour.


----------

